
New Default WordPress Theme: Twenty Twelve - superchink
http://en.blog.wordpress.com/2012/08/28/new-theme-twenty-twelve/
======
homosaur
This theme is really, really good. I like the elimination of the stupid header
images that no one used and the greater focus on type and large images. This
theme, more than the other twenties is really a good starter. It comes with
all the support you'd expect and not a ton of layout-related styling. I could
actually see myself using this as a base to edit in the future.

~~~
megablast
Is it really good, or is it just not bad like the last one, with a header
image that took up a huge area of the screen.

~~~
__chrismc
It is really good. I switched to it late last night, from one of the "premium"
themes. I still need to tweak/optimize a bit (particularly the sidebar), but
I'm really happy so far.

There are a lot of little details I keep finding which were a big improvement
for me (author pages in particular).

------
zach
I'm interested to see the designer for this theme is none other than Drew
Strojny, founder of the company behind The Theme Foundry.

His backstory is remarkable — he was an offensive tackle selected in the 2004
NFL Draft. Really. You can hear him tell the story in an episode of Founders
Talk:

<http://5by5.tv/founderstalk/22>

------
josscrowcroft
Live Demo: <http://twentytwelvedemo.wordpress.com>

Very nice, but not quite enough distinction between different post types for
my liking. Reading the blog page[1] I couldn't help but feel the Quote and
Image post types blended into the full post above... I'd darken the separator
lines slightly.

Love it otherwise, will definitely use on projects!

#edit: Just realised it has a kickass gallery viewer. Sold! [2]

#edit 2: Gallery viewer screws up on latest Chrome/mac when scrolling the page
up and down to view comments. Bummer.

[1] <http://twentytwelvedemo.wordpress.com/blog/>

[2] [http://twentytwelvedemo.wordpress.com/2011/07/07/fall-in-
lux...](http://twentytwelvedemo.wordpress.com/2011/07/07/fall-in-luxembourg/)

~~~
westi
> Just realised it has a kickass gallery viewer

Actually the kickass gallery viewer works on all WordPress.com blogs
regardless of the theme.

We call it "Carousel" [1] and it is also available for self-hosted WordPress
installs in Jetpack [2]

[1] [http://en.blog.wordpress.com/2012/07/12/around-the-
carousel-...](http://en.blog.wordpress.com/2012/07/12/around-the-carousel-
again/) [2] <http://jetpack.me/2012/07/13/jetpack-1-5-with-carousel/>

------
viraj_shah
They are moving in the right direction. Responsive and minimalistic. I like
it. I'm glad they removed that banner picture from the top.

------
latchkey
I was totally expecting to see bootstrap ... heh.

~~~
homosaur
Oh man, I'm pretty sure I would have had an aneurysm if that were true.

------
DigitalSea
Finally. I've been waiting ages for Wordpress to come to their senses and
remove the header images because nobody used them anyway. Easily one of the
nicest and best Twenty-something Wordpress themes by far, really aesthetically
pleasing.

------
spicyj
Isn't it a bit late in the year to be introducing the "theme of 2012"?

~~~
chrisguitarguy
It will be packaged with WordPress 3.5, which is slated to be released around
early December.

It's probably called Twenty Twelve because (1) they're trying to be optimistic
about the 3.5 release date and (2) the theme was meant to be included with
3.4, but didn't get done in time.

~~~
westi
It's called Twenty Twelve because it's the default theme that was released
this year.

Next year we will have Twenty Thirteen and so on ...

------
niels_olson
I was just shopping for quotes on a custom theme along these lines. Really
hard to pay for the default...

~~~
jschuur
<http://wordpressfoundation.org/donate/> ?

------
calvinlough
Demo site: <http://twentytwelvedemo.wordpress.com/blog/>

------
huskyr
It's better than the old theme, but the PHP code is still a mess, like the
whole codebase of WP in general. For example, there's lots of duplication in
the HTML in many templates. The functions.php still uses lots of global
functions with long_underscored_functions_with_prefixes instead of a simple
class with short method names.

------
MikeKusold
I'm not certain if this is ready for the public. When I visited the demo site
with Chrome for ICS there were rendering errors with the bottom bar.
<http://www.imgur.com/WVKzi.png>

~~~
X-Istence
Chrome for ICS and the standard browser on Android 3.x never rendered my site
correctly [1][2], especially segments containing code (they were completely
misplaced)

I wasn't able to reproduce the error on any other platform, iOS, Opera for
iOS, Chrome on the desktop, and off course not on FireFox, Safari, and IE...

At that point I just gave up.

[1]:
[https://plus.google.com/photos/113979921696834019350/albums/...](https://plus.google.com/photos/113979921696834019350/albums/5714292989238022593#photos/113979921696834019350/albums/5714292989238022593)
[2]: <http://funcptr.net/>

------
chrisguitarguy
Looks really good, but is strikingly similar to another of Drew Strojny's
themes: <http://demo.thethemefoundry.com/linen-theme/>

------
zhihonglin
when it's available for download? I search it in my wordpress blog dashboard
but not found.

~~~
jblz
right now if you don't mind pre-release code:

browse source:

    
    
        http://core.trac.wordpress.org/browser/trunk/wp-content/themes/twentytwelve
    

check it out:

    
    
        svn co http://core.svn.wordpress.org/trunk/wp-content/themes/twentytwelve /path/to/your/themes/dir/twentytwelve

------
sharkweek
the homepage template concept is brilliant -- kudos to wordpress for a HUGE
improvement over their last default template

------
lilbear
I wonder what the nested drop down menus look like on mobile formatted size...

------
dochtman
Is it just me, or does it seem inspired by MS' Metro/Modern UI looks?

------
Kiro
I like Twenty Eleven better to be honest.

